
Canada to lift visa requirements for Mexico - jseliger
http://pm.gc.ca/eng/news/2016/06/28/canada-lift-visa-requirements-mexico
======
mtgx
Shouldn't Canada ensure that drugs are legalized first, before doing this?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Why would you say such a thing.

